# What's your implement?



## StupidDog (Jan 1, 2008)

F18D

I just bought a King Cutter 4' box blade. Man I like it. I am not sure how to use the teeth though. They have pins to be adjusted up and down. I am assuming that when lowered they are used to kick up rocks. I am not exactly sure. Can anyone tell me what the teeth are used for?

I have a tip for using and auger. Drill til you hit rock, then stop!

SD


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

The Scarifies (rippers) are used to break up and loosen soil and rocky terrain. 

When used with the box blade, the scarifies are excellent for resurfacing uneven or pot hole’d drives. Well traveled driveways (like mine) have a tendancy to loose their crown and sink in spots, especially during and after the rainy seasons. Rather than dragging with the box blade and filling the low spots…which is only a temporary fix, blade’ing, ‘ripping’ and drag filling all of the affected areas lasts considerably longer. 

I do my drive once every other year and by the end of the second year it IS ready to be done again.

If you haven’t used your box blade yet, you might wonder how can anything that looks so simple be so difficult to master  ! With practice and adjusting your top link you begin to understand why there are two blades…and how they work.

SHARTEL


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

If you don't have one look in to a hydraulic top link. It's worth every penny.


----------

